# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Katinger Watt

## madame_soleil

Moin zusammen,

kennt jemand den Spot Katinger Watt und kann mir etwas dazu erzhlen? Habe Google durchforstet und bis jetzt als brauchbare Info nur dies gefunden: 

https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/no...erwatt111.html

Wei jemand was ber die Bedingungen? Tiefe, geeignete Windrichtungen o..? 

HL!
Madame Soleil

----------


## Heiopeiko

Moin, am Besten gehts auf dem Katinger Watt bei NW, WNW und NNW gehen aber auch gut. Dann kommt der Wind am Einstieg von links. Siehe Google Maps. Da ist die Badestelle eingezeichnet.
Bzgl. Stehtiefe kann ich nicht viel sagen, ist 20 Jahre her, dass ich dort zuletzt auf dem Wasser war. Sollte aber immer noch fahrbar sein - da ist ja kaum Strmung, die etwas verndern knnte.
Fr Anfnger und Aufsteiger ist Kating ein guter Spot, vor allem wenn es durch den Wind in SPO zu viele Wellen zum ben hat.
Viel Spa auf dem Wasser!

----------


## madame_soleil

Danke Heiopeiko  :Happy:  Mir haben ein paar Leute aus der Gegend diesen Spot empfohlen, aber da sie jeweils selber nicht surfen, konnten sie mir zu den Bedingungen keine Angaben machen. Aber deine Infos helfen mir nun weiter! 
Falls noch jemand Tipps zu dem Spot hat, gerne kundtun  :Happy:  !

----------

